# Milk replacement recalled



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.itchmo.com/read/manna-pro-recalls-young-animal-feed_20070501


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Okay, that's it! That's IT! This is so completely ridiculous. 

"Only when the last tree has died and the last river has been poisoned and the last fish has been caught, will we realise that we cannot eat money."

Who wants to go live in adobe huts and tipis and grow our own food?  Actually, me and DH are looking into moving outside the city limits this summer. Then we can have chickens and a nice big garden. Yay!


----------

